# FS: Electric blue crayfish-$10 Lf: Congo puffer or amazon puffer



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

I have roughly 5 baby electric blue crayfish I am gonna sell. I want 10 each and will sell second and third for 5 each. Buy 4 for 25 get one free. they are between 1/2 inch to 1 inch. Here are pics of baby and mother.




























I am also looking for a Congo or amazon puffer. If anyone sees any in store or a friend has one for sale please let me know.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

how big they get?


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

The adult I have is about 3.5 inches. I was sold it as a austrialian blue lobster, I think they are just electric blue crayfish.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

are these possibly marbles?


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

I am not sure if they are marbled crays. I bought them as austrialian blue lobster. They seem to look like electric blue ones sold in stores.


----------



## squid (Jul 24, 2012)

where can i buy one please email me [email protected]


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Bump for lower price. 
$10 each
3 for $25
4 for $30
5 for $35


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Daily Bump


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have a pic of both parents?


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

No I don't gave them away to make room for babies.


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Lower price added and lf puffer added


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Sold 4 today. Might Have 3-4 left for sale. Still looking for puffer


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Found Congo from a member.
All crayfish spoken for.
Close thread.


----------

